# Rate of Pay



## Matt_Johnston (May 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone know what kind of net pay you take home in NZ as opposed to UK?

For example on a wage of approximately £33,500 p.a. you would get a gross pay of £2,800 per calendar month and take home approximately £1,950.

If you were earning approximately $67,000 p.a. what would you take home per month after tax etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

The Inland Revenue dept website here

they give an example that is close to your request for annual earnings:

*Example 1*
John's total taxable income for the year was $65,238. Here is how to work out the amount of tax due on the income:

$0 to $14,000	at 10.5% = $1,470.00
$14,001 to $48,000	at 17.5% = $5,950.00
$48,001 to $65,238 at 30% = $5,171.40
$12,591.40​
Therefore the tax due on John's income of $65,238 was $12,591.40.​


----------

